# trim rings



## Spark Master (Jul 3, 2012)

How stupid is this. 
I need to replace recessed lighting trim rings. 5" part # 108-IR35W is the sticker on the ring.

My 2 supply houses do not carry 5" trim any more. Home Depot doesn't have it. I can't find it on line !!!

I installed them only 4 years ago, with R-30 bulbs. They are air tight IC cans.

Does anyone have a source for trim??


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Brand/manufacturer?


----------



## Spark Master (Jul 3, 2012)

Celtic said:


> Brand/manufacturer?


Nothing listed inside the can. Only says air tight, certified. No company, nothing pertinent.

There are 2 springs on baffle, like any other trim.

108-IR35W is the only information that is worthwhile.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Looks like a run of the mill white baffle to me. Can you use a Halo 5001P?


----------



## Spark Master (Jul 3, 2012)

99cents said:


> Looks like a run of the mill white baffle to me. Can you use a Halo 5001P?


Spent another 2 hours on this non-sense. The Halo 5001P does not fit. It hits the lamp socket bracket.

I need trim rings made by AF Lighting, or All Fit lighting. Something like that.

I can't imagine ripping out cans, because the trim rings are no where to be found. Especially at 5 years old. :no:


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Where did you buy them from?

HD or supply house


----------



## Spark Master (Jul 3, 2012)

Celtic said:


> Where did you buy them from? HD or supply house


Not sure. We send out the newbies to source our supplies.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Guess you're SOL then


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

Are All Fit and Preferred Industries the same?

Do you have a Sunstar Lighting account?

Their RT22 may be what you're looking for.


----------



## Spark Master (Jul 3, 2012)

drspec said:


> Are All Fit and Preferred Industries the same?
> 
> Do you have a Sunstar Lighting account? Their RT22 may be what you're looking for.


 
!!! I think the Sunstar trim is what I'm looking for !!! It's all plastic, and the cheap plastic can't handle the heat.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

Spark Master said:


> !!! I think the Sunstar trim is what I'm looking for !!! It's all plastic, and the cheap plastic can't handle the heat.


 
?????


----------



## Spark Master (Jul 3, 2012)

drspec said:


> ?????


HALO has metal trim rings. The trim rings I'm looking for is all plastic, which has a 5 year life span, because the plastic yellows, and breaks.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

so youre saying the sunstar trims will work for you?


----------



## Spark Master (Jul 3, 2012)

drspec said:


> so youre saying the sunstar trims will work for you?


Sure looks like it would work. I need to open an account, and order them. That is the only way to tell for sure.

Otherwise I'm customizing a HALO trim ring to fit in this can.

20 hours to change 5 lousy trim rings.  And I'll be happy if I get it done in 20 hours !!


----------



## pfelch (Dec 16, 2017)

*Trim Ring*

@ Sparkmaster - Did you ever find a solution for the plastic trim rings? I just ran into this as well and looking for these.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

pfelch said:


> @ Sparkmaster - Did you ever find a solution for the plastic trim rings? I just ran into this as well and looking for these.


So, there is seven of us who are here year after year, all the rest just stick around for a year and then vanish back to the ones and zero's they came out of........


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

pfelch said:


> @ Sparkmaster - Did you ever find a solution for the plastic trim rings? I just ran into this as well and looking for these.


LED trims have taken over now.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Jesus just sell them new LED trims. WTF are people thinking??


----------



## pfelch (Dec 16, 2017)

I know..They don't like LED.....Looking to just replace the white plastic trim..


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

LED is the way to be

~CS~


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

pfelch said:


> I know..They don't like LED.....Looking to just replace the white plastic trim..


Be honest and tell them that you can't get them anymore, and you can't guarantee that you can find one that is a quality replacement. LED retro trims are their best option for the recessed fixtures they have.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

pfelch said:


> I know..They don't like LED.....Looking to just replace the white plastic trim..


They do not like LED because you have not shown the the color difference. Study up and ;earn your job.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Going_Commando said:


> Be honest and tell them that you can't get them anymore, and you can't guarantee that you can find one that is a quality replacement. LED retro trims are their best option for the recessed fixtures they have.


Those are **** trims from affordable quality lighting. he can get the whole trim for something like $2. Just put a 3K or 3.5K led in and have a happy customer.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

http://www.hawkinselectricsupply.co...ails&product_id=27&pop=0&pop=1&tmpl=component


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

https://a.ubuy.com.kw/data/hardware...108-ir35w-5-inch-white-baffle-with-white-ring


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

https://www.electricunion.org/company-f-lighting-in-pompano-beach-fl-93849


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

http://www.aflighting.com/


----------



## btharmy2 (Mar 11, 2017)

pfelch said:


> I know..They don't like LED.....Looking to just replace the white plastic trim..


You have not shown them the correct led then. With the right color/temp, the lighting is the same as halogen. It is not the harsh blue/white people once thought of.


----------

